# Lost border collie in northumberland



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone-please could you crosspost this to as many groups as possible! Karen Anderson has just rang to say her Bobby-Caristan Catch Me if You Can has gone missing last night(28th May) from Northumberland National Park (NE66 4LZ)near the A697 at Powburn=hes a 6 year black and white male, entire, wearing a blue collar and is microchipped with company back home
They were staying with friends and are in a remote area with no internet and signal for mobile so if anyone has any info please could they ring this number 01665 578633-(friends number) Please keep an eye open if you are in this area over the Bank Holiday weekend

DogLost - Lost: Black & White Border Collie Male In North East (NE66)


----------

